#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Aprendendo linux on-line - gratis

## copynow

E ae galera quem quiser aprender comandos báscios de linux eu estarei ensinando passando por um sistema de curso on-line que eu instalei, então apra testar eu comecei o linux!!! se alguem quiser se cadastrar pode ir la o dominínio não é meu eu só estatou fazendo de tudo para mostrar que o linux não é bicho de 7 kbeça!!! blz

http://colegioelshadai.com.br/moodle/

Xaui Xaui

Abraços!!

----------


## Fernando

Legal amigo, continue assim ;]

Criei um tópico novo no fórum por causa da sua iniciativa, espero que todos os "Novos Projetos" caiam aqui!

----------


## Lituano

Parabéns pela sua iniciativa!

[]´s

----------


## demiurgo

mto boa a ideia!!!

parabens!!

[]'s

----------


## Plugada

Olá
Muito legal a iniciativa, vai ajudar muito =*

----------


## Volcano Rosso

Meu tó iniciando no linux sem saber de nada espero que me ajude, mas se não ajudar valeu muito a iniciativa....um abraço ....

----------


## cebolark

Otima a sua iniciativa... vou me cadastrar agora mesmo!! 



abraços.. hehehe

OBAAAAAAA... Vou aprender Linux......... ei... para que serve linux?

----------


## aguizo

PARABÉNS mesmo .... eu também já me inscrevi  :Big Grin:  :good:

----------


## -thiago-

Opa !

Também estou na área !
Já fiz o cadastro, estou ancioso p/ ver o material ! :clap: 

Abraços a todos,
Thiago

----------


## admin

ai galera o link está bichado,
cara confere o link alguém colocou virus ok

----------

